# Child Benefit?



## Johnbarry007 (Jul 29, 2014)

I was born in England and have been living in Thailand for 10 years now, happily married with a 6 year old daughter who has dual nationality passport English/Thai.
Can anyone please inform me if I can claim child benefit from the UK while residing in Thailand. I'm 63 years old and both my wife and myself don't work and are awaiting my Old Age Pension in 20 months time.
Some years ago I was told that I was unable to claim this but, recently a friend said that now I can. Looking through all the UK Government forms I cannot read about this anywhere. 
Your advice would be truly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No you must be habitually resident in the UK to claim UK benefits. You couldn't even claim for 6 months if you returned to the UK.


----------

